# Mr. Hardwicks' - Juice and Hardshots Reviews



## Maxxis (20/9/15)

*Mr Hardwicks' - Debbie Does Donuts - Juice Review*

Second review for tonight.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## method1 (20/9/15)

Thanks for the review @Maxxis - appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (20/9/15)

Thanks for that review! Now I can't wait for my bottles to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Hi @Maxxis, may i move this for you to a new thread in the juice reviews section?


----------



## Maxxis (21/9/15)

That would be great. Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Maxxis said:


> That would be great. Thanks @Silver



Thread moved and renamed to convention
I also added the manufacturer name and juice name at the top of your OP

Henceforth, this will be the place for reviews of Mr Hardwicks' juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/10/15)

Got some in this morning. Gotta say I love it! Somehow it's not overly sweet, especially in the Goblin Mini which for my personal preference is great! (40W, 0,27ohm, Kanthal Clapton, dual, 26/32 on IPV2 D2). Nice chocolate after taste too. I accompanied it with a Nespresso for breakfast, goes so well together, yum. Also enjoyed it with the Kanger Subtank Mini, less pronounced flavour when compared to the Goblin Mini but I'm loving it. The label design is very good, the 'tinted' bottle great. The only downside is the dropper, not good. Joel did say he's working on an alternative. Really enjoying it, well done!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (3/10/15)

Hands down one of the best juices I've ever had. Absolutely amazing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/11/15)

*






Reviewer: *CloudmanJHB

*Mod:* Koopor Mini
*Watts/Volts: *20

*Atomiser:* Kangertech Subtank RDA
*Coil Resistance:* .5
*Wicking Material:* OEM Cotton

*Strength:* 0mg
*Price: *R150 (30mg)
*Website: www.sirvape.com (Thanks to Hugo @Sirvape )*

*Website blurb: *Voluptuous chocolate & creamy filling.
Debbie Does Donuts good.
*
Reviewer Notes: *A decent vape, I know this ones a favourite but It was not what i was expecting. Seemed a little dull on flavour but subtle and nice and a ADV and filler. The flavour really made me remember popcorn jelly beans one gets. Definitely not a bad sauce just a little lacklustre on the flavour side for me. I think that if you want something neutralish for an ADV this is for you !

*Similar to:* Haven't had anything like it before.

*Avoid if:* You want something with a lot of flavour


*ADV :* Without a doubt all day long
*
Nom Scale:*
nom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Pixstar (12/11/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @CloudmanJHB I got the same more muted flavour from my first bottle, using one of my Kanger Subtanks...which wasn't a bad thing as I wasn't in the mood at that time for something too sweet. The second bottle I've now used on the Goblin Mini, and yeah, night and day, much more intense flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Hey @CloudmanJHB I got the same more muted flavour from my first bottle, using one of my Kanger Subtanks...which wasn't a bad thing as I wasn't in the mood at that time for something too sweet. The second bottle I've now used on the Goblin Mini, and yeah, night and day, much more intense flavours.



Great to know, i thought maybe it might have been a batch issue. Will try another tank as well ! 
Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/11/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Great to know, i thought maybe it might have been a batch issue. Will try another tank as well !
> Thanks for the heads up


No hassle, thanks for the good review. That's why I'll always keep at least one Subtank Mini as they are bullet proof and easy to use, but also great for when you want to vape something you like in a less intense way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/15)

I personally battle to keep tasting chocolate in juices.

I know this is a different juice, but I was vaping Bronuts this past Saturday. Started early afternoon and by say 15:00 I couldn't taste any chocolate anymore.

I love Bronuts for an hour, then I loose the flavour.

I've also read of people not being able to taste Strawberry in juices for some whack reason.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (12/11/15)

Yeah I have a hard time tasting strawberry, this whole taste thing is strange & interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/15)

It's weird hey. On Saturday night when a mate would take a few toots from me... he said it was awesome chocolate... then I would try again, close to nada.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (12/11/15)

Yeah. I am now finding I need to take a days break from vaping now and again when testing recipes.
Sometimes I just can't taste anything properly.

Some days I may not like a particular juice and the following day it tastes amazing, so I try not to make any snap judgements anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/15)

method1 said:


> Yeah. I am now finding I need to take a days break from vaping now and again when testing recipes.
> Sometimes I just can't taste anything properly.
> 
> Some days I may not like a particular juice and the following day it tastes amazing, so I try not to make any snap judgements anymore


Oh yes for sure.

I have those weird taste days all the time. It's a lot of work for your taste buds. It's no surprise you buds go bonkers.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/11/15)

Come to think of it, I think I also struggle to pick up strawberry...


----------



## rogue zombie (29/11/15)

Hey I finally got to have some Debbie Donuts (thanks @method1)

I've had quite a few bottles of Bronuts. And I must say, Debbie does do it best, apparently. IT IS the most well rounded off, smooth Choc donut. Very nice Mr. Hardwicks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

I could say the same about DDD, I've used it on my dripper and get a good vape from it. Certain notes are subtle but it's still a perfect juice. I can vape DDD all day long. It taste exactly like a chocolate donut, or what a chocolate donut should taste like. Excellent job @method1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Drmzindec (4/12/15)

I need to say thank you for making this sir! Got my bottle today and everything ive heard about this juice is true - ITS GREAT!

Tastes like a fresh chocolate donut with some hints of vanilla and a dash of sweetness! I wont be using it as my daily vape (Its more like a treat), but it will be found in my vape bag! Ive decided to replace my Milkman with DDD, thats how damn good this juice is!

Although i only have one issue (not with the juice), the dropper is not great, its a weird shape and with my smaller tanks its quite hard to get it in there.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## method1 (4/12/15)

Drmzindec said:


> I need to say thank you for making this sir! Got my bottle today and everything ive heard about this juice is true - ITS GREAT!
> 
> Tastes like a fresh chocolate donut with some hints of vanilla and a dash of sweetness! I wont be using it as my daily vape (Its more like a treat), but it will be found in my vape bag! Ive decided to replace my Milkman with DDD, thats how damn good this juice is!
> 
> Although i only have one issue (not with the juice), the dripper is not great, its a weird shape and with my smaller tanks its quite hard to get it in there.



Thanks for the review - happy to report I have NEW DROPPERS incoming and will finally be replacing those much-maligned knobbly droppers!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drmzindec (4/12/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks for the review - happy to report I have NEW DROPPERS incoming and will finally be replacing those much-maligned knobbly droppers!


Thank you! 

I will definitely be suggesting to all my friends to get a bottle of this - no way im sharing!

I missed out a few things in my review:

I will not be sharing this juice.
The price for a juice this good is insane, and everyone should get this. 

Its definitely an above premium juice and will make some of the international juices taste plain.
Even if you dont like donuts, you should have this.
Goes great in an RBA and RDA.
Ill be adding more to this list!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (10/1/16)

Got Debbbie Does Donuts yesterday and absolutely loving it... Thanks @KieranD nd VapeCartel for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Buys (10/1/16)

I got Debbie Does Doughnuts from Joel over the weekend and he even dropped in a little Low Pro for my drive.

The juice itself was actually very good from the get go.

Vaped it on the following setup.

Derringer RDA
Dual 22g Kanthal. 0.15ohm
Reulaeux RX200. 70watts.

I am into creamy flavours and this one is just that. Thick and creamy without being overbearing. Definitely an ADV for me.

I like how it's got subtle notes of chocolate and cream. Reminds me of eating those little Doughnuts at festivals.

Anybody know the VG/PG ratio?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex_123 (10/1/16)

DDD is right at the top of my list!
Ive gone through few bottles and sitting on the last few mls of the 100ml bottle at the moment.

Used to taste full chocolate and bakery? from DDD. However half way through the 100ml bottle Ive lost it and even though after vaping other juices for 2 weeks, it still hasnt come back to me. 

Hope its just my taste buds! Cause this stuff is amazing!
Well done @method1 !


----------



## KieranD (10/1/16)

DDD is a 70% VG liquid

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## E.T. (28/1/16)

As everyone says taste is very subjective so here is my impression of this juice if you can call it that.

Ok good news for those who don't like chocolate or donuts, for me this juice taste nothing like donuts or chocolate, but....... Its great, one of the smoothest juices i have vaped.

For me it tastes like the inside of a plain Magnum ice cream,so basically a very smooth vanilla ice cream. F....... Oops I almost swore this juice is just so amazing. I will not refer to DDD as a juice but as nectar from the gods.

Who ever concocted this great job!!'

Will definitely buy this on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## method1 (28/1/16)

E.T. said:


> As everyone says taste is very subjective so here is my impression of this juice if you can call it that.
> 
> Ok good news for those who don't like chocolate or donuts, for me this juice taste nothing like donuts or chocolate, but....... Its great, one of the smoothest juices i have vaped.
> 
> ...



Glad you're enjoying in spite of the flavour profile not meeting your expectations 

In the last couple of days I've heard the following terms to describe DDD - "chocolate brownie", "cinnamon" and now "vanilla ice cream" - tastebuds are indeed wondrous things!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/1/16)

I don't get ice cream or cinnamon, I don't get apples or strawberries, I don't get rum or cola, all I get out of this miraculous juice every time I have a puff is this unmistakable image:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/1/16)

i also get the cinamon - almost like a cinebun 
no chocolate, no cream.. but still a very nice vape....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't get ice cream or cinnamon, I don't get apples or strawberries, I don't get rum or cola, all I get out of this miraculous juice every time I have a puff is this unmistakable image:
> 
> View attachment 44371


I agree with @BumbleBee, I had a taste of this juice and it takes exactly like the small doughnuts drizzled with chocolate (I say drizzled because its not overwhelmingly chocolate). I don't like chocolate doughnuts (I prefer the caramel ones), that said this is a premium liquid, no gaga aftertaste and smooth all the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zahz (9/2/16)

Absolutely love this juice ! I just can't keep my hands off this bottle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (9/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't get ice cream or cinnamon, I don't get apples or strawberries, I don't get rum or cola, all I get out of this miraculous juice every time I have a puff is this unmistakable image:
> 
> View attachment 44371


I also get that image. 
It's a great juice and great flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (12/2/16)

*First Impressions*

*Mr Hardwicks' - Smackaroon*

*Website Blurb:* French almond cookie (macaroon). Delectable sweet & tart raspberry apple filling. Sprinkled with icing sugar.
This layered and nuanced flavour invites you to take your time and explore.

I picked up a bottle of Smackaroon from @method1 yesterday afternoon. He is a great guy and a master mixologist. I wish him all the best with the rest of his up and coming line of juices. 

Firstly, this is not a review, just a first impressions. Takes more than one night and 10mls of vaping to truly appreciate a juice. 

*My chosen setup:*
Crius RTA
Dual SS316, 0.24ohms
Evic VTC mini in SS316 mode
Vaping at 55W and 420-450 degrees Fahrenheit. 

On the inhale, I immediately get a meringue based taste mixed with a slight touch of almond and some sugar powdery sweetness which comes together perfectly as the macaron cookie base. In the back ground there's a slight sweet apple fruitiness but very faint. 
On the exhale, I first taste the raspberry, slightly tart, complimented by the apple. The combination of these two fruits as the filling is amazing. They compliment each other very well. Not overly sweet or tart, but a balanced combination of the two.. 
The two distinct flavours of the macaron cookie and the filling that combine together on your taste buds after a few pulls makes this juice nothing short of amazing. \

Cant wait for the rest of the Smackaroon flavours.

As always, taste is subjective.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/2/16)

Great first impressions @skola

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (12/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great first impressions @skola


Thanks @Imthiaz Khan!!


----------



## phanatik (12/2/16)

skola said:


> *First Impressions*
> 
> *Mr Hardwicks' - Smackaroon*
> 
> ...



Quite Jelly right now... need to taste this juice...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh yes for sure.
> 
> I have those weird taste days all the time. It's a lot of work for your taste buds. It's no surprise you buds go bonkers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


All you need is something to clear the palette. Sorbet (real sorbet not fake ice cream) works a treat.

If your sinuses arent clear then nothing helps. No single thing ruins taste more than a blocked sinus. Those are my bad days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/16)

skola said:


> *First Impressions*
> 
> *Mr Hardwicks' - Smackaroon*
> 
> ...



Great descriptions of the flavour @skola
Thanks for sharing. 
This sounds like a super juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (15/2/16)

Silver said:


> Great descriptions of the flavour @skola
> Thanks for sharing.
> This sounds like a super juice


Thanks @Silver.. It is indeed a great juice.


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

Thanks @skola I need to taste that juice, the profile is exactly what I've been trying to make with almond - mmmmm, I can't wait. Dammit this month suddenly seems to long, I long ago blew my CUD budget  for the month.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/2/16)

Tried Smackaroon this weekend. Great juice! Tastes very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Smackaroon Mini Review:

Atties used: Subtank - Very strong apple notes. Tamed by a blanket of strawberry. Fine hits of toasty fresh biscuit. Sunny bright happy flavor perfect for asummer day.

Arctic: Less apple more strawb. Can get the almond texture but the cookie base is killed. HUGE clouds. 

Airforce RDA: sFreshly dripped a lot like the subtank just more 3d. Each flavor has its own unique zip code. So neat. Everything in pplace. Individual notes easy to focus on. 

Overall not my cuppa but no knocking quality. Great stuff.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

DDD mini review:

Buy it. Try it.


----------



## shabbar (5/3/16)

Smack reminds me of the strawberry puff cereal my kid eats.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't get ice cream or cinnamon, I don't get apples or strawberries, I don't get rum or cola, all I get out of this miraculous juice every time I have a puff is this unmistakable image:
> 
> View attachment 44371


Change the glaze for a sprinkle and I agree 100 percent. Probably the most accurate juice I have ever had. Waaaaaay surpasses Smackaroon. 

@method1 as controversial as my opinions are I do prefer your solo creation to your collab.


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Hi all

This is my first review of a Mr Hardwicks juice. For those who don't know, Mr Hardwicks is a local juice company run by @method1. He is a fantastic guy and extremely knowledgeable when it comes to juices. Mr Hardwicks has been a supporting vendor on the forum for some time. 

The juice I have been spending time with is none other than *Debbie Does Donuts* (DDD). I got a taste of it a while back and then got two bottles from @method1 at the last Vape Meet. I got the 12mg and 18mg strengths. I paid R300 for the two bottles. They are 32ml each. So that's R150 for 32ml. I have been vaping it for the past few weeks in several devices. For review purposes I have focused on the 12mg version. 

*MR HARDWICKS - Debbie Does Donuts (12mg)*

*Bottom line - I love this juice for its authentic freshly baked doughnut taste. The granular texture makes it feel like you are eating a fresh chocolate doughnut. Very satisfying. It's a winner in my book! I will certainly be ordering again.*




The juice has a dark orange colour. It has an incredibly authentic smell. Smells just like a chocolate doughnut. As if you were in a bakery - with that tasty doughy aroma. My goodness, this juice smells awesome. Makes you want to eat it. 

On the vape, I get a *chocolaty doughnut *taste which is very similar to eating the real thing. 

I have always loved chocolate doughnuts and especially the ones made in the Pick n Pay bakery, which I treat myself to every few weeks. (pictured above). Vaping this juice tastes a lot like that doughnut. 

For me it's a *deeper chocolate taste with a background of freshly baked doughnut*. They are well balanced. The chocolate is mild (not overpowering) and is quite deep. It's not artificial tasting. The doughnut part is delicious. It's the only juice I have vaped where I properly get that "doughy bread" bakery taste. I also get a little bit of creaminess and occasionally a feint doughnut sourness. It all works very well together. I do get a bit more of the doughnut on the exhale, especially through the nose. The flavour strengths are perfect in my opinion. Not too strong or too weak. 

DDD is definitely a sweetish and fairly rich vape - but it's not too sweet, just right. It's a wettish and warm vape. I find it natural tasting. 

*Throat hit* was surprisingly good for me despite it being a 70% VG juice and me only using the 12mg. (I am used to 18mg). It definitely satisfied the nic cravings! Vapour production was also very good. 

What contributes to making this juice special is its *granular texture*. It feels as if there are doughy granules in the vapour, which enhances the doughnut taste for me. Makes me want to eat it. Very authentic indeed! 

The aftertaste is mild. Occasionally I got that doughnut taste lingering for a bit which I enjoyed. I found myself licking my lips a few times. 

It's quite a rich vape so not an all-dayer for me. But that does not detract from it at all. I enjoyed this on several occasions with coffee in the mornings (felt like I was eating a chocolate doughnut with my coffee). I also found it particularly pleasing after meals as a dessert of sorts. In addition, I vaped it regularly when I was in need of a good nic hit. 

I don't normally vape this kind of juice and wasn't expecting to enjoy it much. But I was very surprised. I enjoyed it more the more I vaped it and with fine tuning of my equipment. I don't have much to compare it to but all I can say is that if you like chocolate doughnuts or even just plain doughnuts and you want to experience that fresh bakery taste, give DDD a try. 

*Mouth to Lung versus Lung Hit*

This juice vaped well in my equipment. I tried it in both mouth to lung (MTL) style on a Reo/RM2 and direct lung hit style on a Reo/Nuppin. I tried two different coil setups in each. 

For this juice I *far preferred MTL *on the RM2 

MTL (RM2) - I found it to be sweeter and richer, more granular and with more concentrated flavour. I got that doughy bakery taste far better with mouth to lung on the RM2. 
Lung Hit (Nuppin) - I did not enjoy this as much with direct lung hits. I found it lighter, less chocolaty and I didn't get that "thick doughy" taste I was getting from the MTL. 
For me the best setup on the RM2 was a 29g Kanthal paracoil - 1.6mmID - at 0.45 ohms - using Jap Cotton wick.

Packaging:

Good packaging overall and has a nice design
Dark amber glass bottle with a "child deterrent" cap and a good thin-nosed glass dropper.
The labelling is good. Perhaps a criticism is that the juice name and nic strength is a bit too small. I did not see the PG/VG ratio. 
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.45 ohm para-coil - Jap Cotton wick - (30 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)
REO Grand/Nuppin1 - 0.52 ohm para-coil - Jap Cotton wick - (26 to 34 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (9/4/16)

Great review of an incredible juice. @method1 has 2 clear cut winners in his line up and both are the ones that keep disappearing. Just grabbed more DDD at Vape Cartel today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (9/4/16)

GODDAMN. 12mg in a mod I could never xD. I choked on 5 the other day


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Mr Hardwicks juice. For those who don't know, Mr Hardwicks is a local juice company run by @method1. He is a fantastic guy and extremely knowledgeable when it comes to juices. Mr Hardwicks has been a supporting vendor on the forum for some time.
> 
> ...


Spot on as usual @Silver 

This is by far one of my all time favourite juices, just can't get enough of this amazingly accurate flavour and texture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Spot on as usual @Silver
> 
> This is by far one of my all time favourite juices, just can't get enough of this amazingly accurate flavour and texture



That texture @BumbleBee !

What do you like vaping it in?


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/16)

Silver said:


> That texture @BumbleBee !
> 
> What do you like vaping it in?


Everything! 

It's great in the AIO, Kayfun Monster, Bellus, Sepent, and my daily drivers, the Billow v2s at around 40W. My go to build is a 26g 2.5mm id dual setup. At 150w in the Velocity on a twisted 24g setup it's like eating that donut right off the baking tray, epic stuff!

And yes, also at 12mg

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Awesome @BumbleBee. Thanks
Seems like a versatile juice then!
Id love to try it in that baking tray setup (Velo at 150W)


----------



## Ezekiel (9/4/16)

Geez @Silver, what a great, in-depth review!! Spot on! Wish I could get a review like this for every juice on the market!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @BumbleBee. Thanks
> Seems like a versatile juice then!
> Id love to try it in that baking tray setup (Velo at 150W)


Maybe just watch that 18mg at 150w, even the 12mg makes me sweat a bit but washing it down with a strong cup of coffee seems to do the trick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/4/16)

Another awesome, in-depth review @Silver !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (2/5/16)

I don't really do juice reviews but I've been through so many juices lately and there are some great options but there are a few exceptional ones. I bought the DDD when it came out, really enjoyed it but it was more of an occasional vape for me, didn't work as an ADV. That doesn't mean the flavour wasn't good, the flavour was absolutely awesome. I rarely try a flavour and expect it to be like the description on the bottle. This juice was so precise in every way that it didn't work as an ADV simply because I can't eat donuts all day. The richness, and consistency is really great.

The reason I actually decided to type this now though is because I'm juicing up some tanks and I just realised that I have Smackaroon in 3 of my tanks. I've been using this since it was launched, and the accuracy of the flavour is really great. There's no vagueness in the flavours or "hints" of ingredients, if the bottle says it you will taste it, and the combinations are awesome. 

I introduced a few friends to vaping and ordered them Smackaroon as one of the first flavours to try and they say the juice is incredible so they just vape more.

I just wanted to compliment you on the great attention to detail, and at the same time please give us higher nic levels, even if it's not sold at all vendors but only for direct purchase. Also, I can't seem to get the bigger bottles when I've tried the vendors. And finally, we due for a new flavour, so please work harder!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (2/5/16)

M5000 said:


> I don't really do juice reviews but I've been through so many juices lately and there are some great options but there are a few exceptional ones. I bought the DDD when it came out, really enjoyed it but it was more of an occasional vape for me, didn't work as an ADV. That doesn't mean the flavour wasn't good, the flavour was absolutely awesome. I rarely try a flavour and expect it to be like the description on the bottle. This juice was so precise in every way that it didn't work as an ADV simply because I can't eat donuts all day. The richness, and consistency is really great.
> 
> The reason I actually decided to type this now though is because I'm juicing up some tanks and I just realised that I have Smackaroon in 3 of my tanks. I've been using this since it was launched, and the accuracy of the flavour is really great. There's no vagueness in the flavours or "hints" of ingredients, if the bottle says it you will taste it, and the combinations are awesome.
> 
> ...



Hi @M5000 - thanks for taking the time to post some thoughts

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/16)

M5000 said:


> and at the same time please give us higher nic levels, even if it's not sold at all vendors but only for direct purchase




We have a thread going for all higher nicotine vapers, you can add your name to the list - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-higher-nic-vapers-18mg-and-12mg.t5257/page-12#post-405520

Also, we have a list of vendors offering higher nicotine juices - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-407546

Very grateful to these folks for looking after our needs. 

.


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (14/8/16)

Hi,

I love this juice !







The only problem is that no one has stock.

I have been trying to get the DDD for a while and given up, I would like to mention that you need to get bigger bottles.. like 2,5L one ( camel pack ) comes to mind =) but seriously 100 ml and a special 1 liter vacation station.

Please send stock down to Durban ,South Coast area....SOON

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (23/8/16)

Oh my! I think that Debbie does donuts may actually help me stick to my diet . Such an accurate taste! I get freshly baked bread with a very subtle cinnamon and a lovely rich chocolate that lingers. Mmmmmm. And the first juice I have come across that has this "texture"... Don't know if that makes sense but it tastes "thick/full". I am in love 

Just got the smackeroon today and I am loving it more with every refill of my tank. Very sweet and decadent. I taste more of the raspberry than the almond biscuit but I love raspberry. 

Don't know if I could vape either all day because they are quite rich, more of a treat to me, but definitely will be ordering again as soon as my levels start getting low!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (19/9/16)

Just bought a bottle of smackaroon, and it's not the same. It tastes no were near what I bought last. I wish I could drop the bottle off with you so you could chime in on the taste. Three different mods and fresh wicking on each and it's still not the same.




*Update:*

Went up on holiday deep in the bush for a week with no vape gear.

Got back and its smackaroon_ heaven _time again in my mouth. 

I feel like a right asshole as it was for sure _vaper's tongue.

And I did DBD hard...and bought another bottle of Smackaroon..
_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (18/11/16)

I had my first taste of a Mr Hardwicks juice today and all I can say is....WOW!!!!
For full disclosure, I did not buy this juice but was very graciously gifted it by @method1 
So to the juice, it is Debbie Does Donuts 3mg.
Firstly the packing/labeling is superb.
Upon opening you are immediately hit with a wonderful chocolate aroma. I don't think I've ever smelt a juice that is so exactly right, it is undeniably chocolate doughnut.
The first hit I couldn't make out what I was tasting as my brain scrambled to make sense of how this very familiar flavour was coming out of my tfv8. The second hit everything clicked into place and OMG it is fantastic. The rich sweet chocolate floods in surrounded by a creamy bakery blend. On exhale the chocolate lingers beautifully.

This is possibly the most authentic juice I've ever had, I honestly place it higher than Scream (which I love)
All I can say is well done Method, I don't quite understand how you did this but it is bloody brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Great description @Strontium 
I agree with your assessment fully!
Debbie does Donuts is very authentic to my palate too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I had my first taste of a Mr Hardwicks juice today and all I can say is....WOW!!!!
> For full disclosure, I did not buy this juice but was very graciously gifted it by @method1
> So to the juice, it is Debbie Does Donuts 3mg.
> Firstly the packing/labeling is superb.
> ...


If you love DDD then you should give @method1 's Chocolate Whip a try. It's the best chocolate flavor ever!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanielSLP (30/1/17)

*Chocolate Whip*

I got this juice in because I'm addicted to chocolate milk. Every chocolate I've ever had up to this point has been a hit and a miss, either it tasted like plastic/ latex or it gunks my coils so badly that it doesn't seem worth it. But I found the only chocolate that is amazing and doesn't gunk coils, its none other than Chocolate Whip.


My first surprise was how clear the eliquid was, I bought it in 3mg and it was still crystal clear. This is definitely not a coil gunker and it definitely doesn't taste like plastic, its tastes amazing, once you have had it, I guarantee that this will be bought every time you go to pick up juice, hell it will probably be all you buy. 

*Taste:*
It tastes just like nesquick, these were my first thoughts. I buy chocolate nesquick every month, naturally I paired this up with Chocolate Whip and it tasted exactly like a full glass of chocolate nesquick with full cream milk and a touch of whipped cream. You get this rich creamy chocolate throughout the vape layered on a perfect milk and cream back note. Often I get a lot of off/sour notes from cream, but not this time, for once I have tasted the perfect cream base for eliquid; The cream base is amazing and the chocolate flavour is unlike anything I've ever tasted, it's so chocolaty without being sickly, the balance is perfect for this one. I have had Golden Ticket, Ninja Man and Choco Cow, all international juice but Chocolate Whip is miles better and is easily my number 1 eliquid to date. Mr Hardwicks has hit it out of the ball park with Chocolate Whip.

*Vape Experience:*
This is one of the most addicting eliquids I have ever vaped. I had to stop myself a few times, because I was well on track to finish this juice the same day I got it. I was rotating between different eliquids and Chocolate Whip was the eliquid, I kept coming back to, this has easily become my ADV. I got this really dense thick mouth feel and vape from it and it never felt lacking in any areas. One of the biggest selling points is, my wicks were still clear and there was absolutely no sign of gunking on my coils. I easily went through 30ml in two days and could easily go through litres of this juice. I never got tired of Chocolate Whip, I don't need any other eliquid, this is easily the only one I will ever need to buy. If the Zombie rising starts, I will be driving to every vape shop to grab this.

*Presentation:*
What can I say that hasn't been said before, Mr Hardwicks knows about branding, the presentation is perfect, the artwork is fantastic. The style of the labels is awesome and one of my favourite designs out there. I love the vintage pin up style look and I love that the labels are vinyl. I am so happy about the amber glasses and the child proof caps, this is often over looked as a selling point, but the amber keeps the liquid fresh and the child proof caps are a really big selling point for parents.

*Final Thoughts:*
This was one of the most risky profiles to release, because of all the bad press that chocolate vapes has, but finally somebody has done it right and done it perfectly. I've had ZERO gunking and ZERO bad notes to this eliquid. My last thoughts, can somebody hook this up to an IV, I can finally die happy, this is THE chocolate vape.

*Final Score: 10/10*
It's perfect, I didn't think you could get perfect till now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/17)

Thanks for sharing your review @DanielSLP 
Looking forward to trying this one!


----------



## Vitblitz (15/2/17)

Company: *Mr. Hardwick's Premium Eliquid*
Product Name:* Smackaroon*
Product Image:






Reviewer:*Vitblitz from KZN*

Mod: *Vaporesso Tarot Nano*
Watts/Volts: *40w*

Atomiser: *Veco tank 22mm*
Coil Resistance: *Eco coil 0.42*
Wicking Material:*traditional *

Strength: *3MG*
Blend: *70VG/30PG*
Price: *R150 per 32ml*
Website: http://hardwicks.co.za

Website blurb:
*
French almond cookie (macaroon)
Delectable sweet & tart raspberry apple filling.
Sprinkled with icing sugar. 
*
Reviewer Notes:
*
The packaging is definitely eye catching and has a premium feel. Its a brown glass UV resistant bottle 32ml, with a high quality label compared to other local companies. long Glass pipette handy for the last bit of the juice.

As you open the bottle you can smell the sweet raspberry tones, uncut by apple, the nuttiness of the almond comes through on the exhale. Def getting 3 different flavours coming out at different times with this juice....mouth watering.

I can vape this all day long, smooth taste with sweet lips.*

Similar to: *Mr Harwicks Blueberry Smakaroon*

Avoid if: *you don't like baked goods, moderately sweet.*


*5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/17)

Thanks for your review @Vitblitz 
And welcome to the forum


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/17)

I agree @Vitblitz, Smackroons is one of my all time favorite juices


----------



## JPODS (4/4/17)

DDD is my absolute favourite Mr. Hardwicks juice. This past weekend, at the Vape Meet, I had the chance to try out God Milk. My, oh my!!!!! It is incredible. After Choc Whip was released, I was hoping for a strawberry milkshake equivalent. Looks like God Milk is here to stay and is an easy ADV. 

ZOOB, is also great - Zoo Biscuits are amazing and now a juice flavour? Mr. Hardwicks... Keep doing what you do! Your juice range are by far my favourite.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rasool (13/4/17)

I've been vaping for a few years now, last week my wife asked me what was the best part of vaping, I smiled and replied "Debbie does doughnuts "

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/4/17)

Have never tasted a better chocolate milk flavour than the MR Hardwicks one , @method1 knows what's cracking !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/9/17)

Has anyone tried Hardwicks new watermelon candy, I think its called. I would like to know your guys' thoughts.


----------



## wazarmoto (23/9/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Has anyone tried Hardwicks new watermelon candy, I think its called. I would like to know your guys' thoughts.


One of my advs! I love it! Not over bearing on flavor and affordable. It's awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/2/18)

*Rodeo*

O Rodeo, Rodeo, wherefore art thou Rodeo? A love affair of the highest order indeed, for tobacco lovers and novices alike!!

Rodeo is the newest addition to the Hardwick's range of Hardshots. A Hardshot (or one shot) is an easy and convenient solution for beginners and experienced DIY'ers to make an already developed and perfected recipe without buying all of the individual concentrates to make a (usually complex) recipe. One Shot flavour concentrates are blended flavours designed to be used on their own and requires no further intervention by the mixer. Think of it as the little Kool Aid packets we got as children - all you did was add water, and voila! Same concept with a one shot, which some predict to be
the next big thing in vaping in 2018.

The major benefit of One Shot flavour concentrates is ease of use. You don’t need to use a combination of flavour concentrates to achieve the flavour you want. Simply add the recommended mix percentage of the One Shot flavour concentrate to you preferred VG, PG and nicotine mix and you’re good to go. In this case, Joel has created a small batch NET (naturally extracted tobacco) with a recommended mixing ratio of 13%.

Rodeo is described as a robust small batch naturally extracted tobacco with subtle bakery, nut, caramel & spice notes. This sounds like the description of a fancy red wine on the wine list at a larney restaurant and we all know the wine never tastes anything close the pretentious description...

Except, in this instance.

NET what?
The basic definition of NET (Naturally Exacted Tobacco) is the process of extracting the flavour from real tobacco. It involves the steeping of chopped or ground tobacco in PG, VG or a mix of the two to allow the _natural_ flavors to make their way into the base mixture.

Why NET?
NET's manage to capture the taste of _fresh_ tobacco remarkably well. NETs offer an authentic flavor, but a _clean_ authentic flavor, often described as being like the aroma of fresh tobacco – a freshly-opened pack of cigarettes or a scoop of pipe tobacco, for example.

Is NET better?
Artificially produced tobacco flavors and e-liquids attempt to replicate tobacco with sweet, RY4-esque components to help it go down easier. The resulting flavour often manages to capture _some_ element of the true flavor of tobacco, but it’s often a sort of musty, sweaty feet type flavor that doesn’t quite get the job done. This is why most vapers quickly move away from tobacco e-liquids: most of the time, they pretty much suck.

Rodeo is a true tobacco vape which caters for bacco novices and pro's by providing a well balanced, refined and ultra smooth REAL tobacco vaping experience. The tobacco does not contain any of the off-putting strong (artificial) tobacco notes typically present in some commercial juices as explained above, as this is a TRUE, FRESH TOBACCO.

Joel suggests that the Rodeo is good as a shake and vape as the NET process allows for the flavour to fully develop during the initial steep/NET process. All that you are doing at home is to dilute the already steeped flavour into your preferred VG/PG ratio - like you would make Kool Aid. The recommended ratio is 70/30 but you can adapt this to suit you vaping style and hardware set-up. My Rodeo is just on a week old and I have not pecked up any discernible flavour changes. I imagine the flavours will mellow out during an extended steep but this is not necessary here.

The bakery, nut, caramel & spice notes are subtly present throughout the vape experience and is wonderfully packaged as an all in one oral sensation. No particular note tries to compete with another which allows for the tobacco to shine and then some! The flavour components mentioned are naturally present in the tobacco - it is the job of the mixer to use the right combination and ratios of tobacco types to create a well balanced final product, which Joel masterfully accomplished here.

I picked up slight bitter notes, which is naturally present in tobacco, which rounds off the overall juice to perfection.

So, if you have never had a tobacco vape or if you are a pro, give this one shot a shot - you wont be sorry!! But hurry, as this is a small batch NET, stock is limited!!

Rodeo is available from two vendors locally, Blck Vapour and The Flavour Mill. It is sold in a 30ml bottle which will yield about 230ml of Rodeo at a 70/30, 3mg nic ratio. The final product will work out to about R32 a 30ml bottle which is an absolute steal!!!





@method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/2/18)

*Rodeo*

O Rodeo, Rodeo, wherefore art thou Rodeo? A love affair of the highest order indeed, for tobacco lovers and novices alike!!

Rodeo is the newest addition to the Hardwick's range of Hardshots. A Hardshot (or one shot) is an easy and convenient solution for beginners and experienced DIY'ers to make an already developed and perfected recipe without buying all of the individual concentrates to make a (usually complex) recipe. One Shot flavour concentrates are blended flavours designed to be used on their own and requires no further intervention by the mixer. Think of it as the little Kool Aid packets we got as children - all you did was add water, and voila! Same concept with a one shot, which some predict to be
the next big thing in vaping in 2018.

The major benefit of One Shot flavour concentrates is ease of use. You don’t need to use a combination of flavour concentrates to achieve the flavour you want. Simply add the recommended mix percentage of the One Shot flavour concentrate to you preferred VG, PG and nicotine mix and you’re good to go. In this case, Joel has created a small batch NET (naturally extracted tobacco) with a recommended mixing ratio of 13%.

Rodeo is described as a robust small batch naturally extracted tobacco with subtle bakery, nut, caramel & spice notes. This sounds like the description of a fancy red wine on the wine list at a larney restaurant and we all know the wine never tastes anything close the pretentious description...

Except, in this instance.

NET what?
The basic definition of NET (Naturally Exacted Tobacco) is the process of extracting the flavour from real tobacco. It involves the steeping of chopped or ground tobacco in PG, VG or a mix of the two to allow the _natural_ flavors to make their way into the base mixture.

Why NET?
NET's manage to capture the taste of _fresh_ tobacco remarkably well. NETs offer an authentic flavor, but a _clean_ authentic flavor, often described as being like the aroma of fresh tobacco – a freshly-opened pack of cigarettes or a scoop of pipe tobacco, for example.

Is NET better?
Artificially produced tobacco flavors and e-liquids attempt to replicate tobacco with sweet, RY4-esque components to help it go down easier. The resulting flavour often manages to capture _some_ element of the true flavor of tobacco, but it’s often a sort of musty, sweaty feet type flavor that doesn’t quite get the job done. This is why most vapers quickly move away from tobacco e-liquids: most of the time, they pretty much suck.

Rodeo is a true tobacco vape which caters for bacco novices and pro's by providing a well balanced, refined and ultra smooth REAL tobacco vaping experience. The tobacco does not contain any of the off-putting strong (artificial) tobacco notes typically present in some commercial juices as explained above, as this is a TRUE, FRESH TOBACCO.

Joel suggests that the Rodeo is good as a shake and vape as the NET process allows for the flavour to fully develop during the initial steep/NET process. All that you are doing at home is to dilute the already steeped flavour into your preferred VG/PG ratio - like you would make Kool Aid. The recommended ratio is 70/30 but you can adapt this to suit you vaping style and hardware set-up. My Rodeo is just on a week old and I have not pecked up any discernible flavour changes. I imagine the flavours will mellow out during an extended steep but this is not necessary here.

The bakery, nut, caramel & spice notes are subtly present throughout the vape experience and is wonderfully packaged as an all in one oral sensation. No particular note tries to compete with another which allows for the tobacco to shine and then some! The flavour components mentioned are naturally present in the tobacco - it is the job of the mixer to use the right combination and ratios of tobacco types to create a well balanced final product, which Joel masterfully accomplished here.

I picked up slight bitter notes, which is naturally present in tobacco, which rounds off the overall juice to perfection.

So, if you have never had a tobacco vape or if you are a pro, give this one shot a shot - you wont be sorry!! But hurry, as this is a small batch NET, stock is limited!!

Rodeo is available from two vendors locally, Blck Vapour and The Flavour Mill. It is sold in a 30ml bottle which will yield about 230ml of Rodeo at a 70/30, 3mg nic ratio. The final product will work out to about R32 a 30ml bottle which is an absolute steal!!!








@method1

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/2/18)

Oh wow, thanks for that @Rude Rudi 
What an excellent writeup and thanks for the extra info
Rodeo sounds fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/18)

Thank you @Rude Rudi - now I am really looking forward to receive my bottle.
What tobacco do you get - pipe tobacco or cigar tobacco or cigarette tobacco?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FML (5/2/18)

EPIC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/2/18)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Rude Rudi - now I am really looking forward to receive my bottle.
> What tobacco do you get - pipe tobacco or cigar tobacco or cigarette tobacco?



I am not a tobacco fundi by any stretch of the imagination but I would classify it as a mix between cigar and cigarette.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

I have now spent a day and a half and about 4ml on Rodeo, mixed at 13% and 60VG . My initial impressions @GregF, @GerritVisagie, @Rude Rudi and @rogue zombie.

I get an aromatic pipe tobacco. If memory serves me right, the aromatics of INW AM4A. But INW AM4A by itself is imho just sharp aromatics and no tobacco and very sweet. In Rodeo the NET (and maybe some Absolute Tobacco) transforms it to a proper tobacco and makes it medium sweet at most. It brings that magic that only a NET can do. Brings the too sharp and tiring aromatics down to a balanced ADV level. Reminds me much of Douwe Egberts's Amphora pipe tobacco and something of a Rum and Maple tobacco.

I also get that very slight bitter of real tobacco, almost a soft lime without the lime taste. Full and satisfying mouth feel and good throat hit.

The best local tobacco juice I have tasted. Space made in my ADV tobacco rotation.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## GregF (8/2/18)

Thanks @Andre. Well thats it then, time to get some.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/2/18)

Rum & maple! That's the little hidden flavour I cannot put my finger on. 

Well, I was waiting for your thoughts, time to drip it again. 
Thanx @Andre, epic breakdown. 
I'm only getting into the hard-nosed tobaccos from Ry4 bases. So I appreciate the details you give so I can go "look" for those subtle flavours. 

And if that all fails, it's still a damn good juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/2/18)

Anyone else think we should vote in a new comp category at VapeCon this year??
"Best one-shot of the year"
I reckon these are becoming a thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex (9/2/18)

Andre said:


> I have now spent a day and a half and about 4ml on Rodeo, mixed at 13% and 60VG . My initial impressions @GregF, @GerritVisagie, @Rude Rudi and @rogue zombie.
> 
> I get an aromatic pipe tobacco. If memory serves me right, the aromatics of INW AM4A. But INW AM4A by itself is imho just sharp aromatics and no tobacco and very sweet. In Rodeo the NET (and maybe some Absolute Tobacco) transforms it to a proper tobacco and makes it medium sweet at most. It brings that magic that only a NET can do. Brings the too sharp and tiring aromatics down to a balanced ADV level. Reminds me much of Douwe Egberts's Amphora pipe tobacco and something of a Rum and Maple tobacco.
> 
> ...



Thank you for giving your initial impressions on Rodeo. I've been through about 20ml over the last week. And being the tobacco flavour junky that I am, found myself loving this juice. Your description of this juice matches perfectly with my tastebuds. I echo your sentiments.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Andre said:


> I have now spent a day and a half and about 4ml on Rodeo, mixed at 13% and 60VG . My initial impressions @GregF, @GerritVisagie, @Rude Rudi and @rogue zombie.
> 
> I get an aromatic pipe tobacco. If memory serves me right, the aromatics of INW AM4A. But INW AM4A by itself is imho just sharp aromatics and no tobacco and very sweet. In Rodeo the NET (and maybe some Absolute Tobacco) transforms it to a proper tobacco and makes it medium sweet at most. It brings that magic that only a NET can do. Brings the too sharp and tiring aromatics down to a balanced ADV level. Reminds me much of Douwe Egberts's Amphora pipe tobacco and something of a Rum and Maple tobacco.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Andre 
Excellent description
I need to try this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Excellent description
> I need to try this


I placed my order but unfortunately TCG routed my parcel to the opposite direction from me.
So it looks like I wont have any toys to play with this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

GregF said:


> I placed my order but unfortunately TCG routed my parcel to the opposite direction from me.
> So it looks like I wont have any toys to play with this weekend.



Oh no @GregF 
Sorry to hear, maybe they will change direction and it will magically appear
Hope so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> Oh no @GregF
> Sorry to hear, maybe they will change direction and it will magically appear
> Hope so


Not going to happen. Parcel is in Dullstroom and I am in Midvaal. They told me delivery will be Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

GregF said:


> Not going to happen. Parcel is in Dullstroom and I am in Midvaal. They told me delivery will be Tuesday.



Oh my word
Dullstroom - why on earth would they send it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (14/2/18)

Andre said:


> I have now spent a day and a half and about 4ml on Rodeo, mixed at 13% and 60VG . My initial impressions @GregF, @GerritVisagie, @Rude Rudi and @rogue zombie.
> 
> I get an aromatic pipe tobacco. If memory serves me right, the aromatics of INW AM4A. But INW AM4A by itself is imho just sharp aromatics and no tobacco and very sweet. In Rodeo the NET (and maybe some Absolute Tobacco) transforms it to a proper tobacco and makes it medium sweet at most. It brings that magic that only a NET can do. Brings the too sharp and tiring aromatics down to a balanced ADV level. Reminds me much of Douwe Egberts's Amphora pipe tobacco and something of a Rum and Maple tobacco.
> 
> ...





Alex said:


> Thank you for giving your initial impressions on Rodeo. I've been through about 20ml over the last week. And being the tobacco flavour junky that I am, found myself loving this juice. Your description of this juice matches perfectly with my tastebuds. I echo your sentiments.



I finally received my order on Monday morning and mixed it up, I think even before the parcel was opened completely.
I have been vaping it exclusively for the past couple of days which is unusual for me as I normally change at least once a day.
I must agree with you @Alex, everything @Andre said nailed it.
Well done @method1. I just hope it is not a limited edition thing and will be available in time to come.
If that is the case then just release the recipe

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Anyone else think we should vote in a new comp category at VapeCon this year??
> "Best one-shot of the year"
> I reckon these are becoming a thing
> 
> ...


I hope this is becoming a thing.

I think its awesome for people just getting into DIY as well as the people who are long time DIYers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Flava (15/2/18)

hi all, I haven't attempted this before (plan for tomorrow though). Bought a week ago together with the bases and 36mg pg nic. Looking for some guidance on mixing up 30 ml 60vg40pg 9mg.

I don't have a scale so plan on using a syringe, I'm hoping I can get by with that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

Flava said:


> hi all, I haven't attempted this before (plan for tomorrow though). Bought a week ago together with the bases and 36mg pg nic. Looking for some guidance on mixing up 30 ml 60vg40pg 9mg.
> 
> I don't have a scale so plan on using a syringe, I'm hoping I can get by with that?


Syringe(s) is fine.

Nicotine: 7.5 ml
PG: 0.6 ml
VG: 18 ml
Rodeo: 3.9 ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Flava (16/2/18)

Andre said:


> Syringe(s) is fine.
> 
> Nicotine: 7.5 ml
> PG: 0.6 ml
> ...


Thank you. Will try later today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (19/2/18)

Had my Rodeo for over a week now. Think I can give some feedback.

I do not like strong tobacco vapes. When I do get a tobacco craving I go for the more creamy RY4 type vapes. I thought that this one might change my mind but sadly it did not quite. Still this is a special vape.

When I mixed it you could smell the rum and maple tobacco coming through. So much so that my wive walked past the kitchen where I was mixing and thought I was turning to pipe smoking.

On the first toot in my Hady it immediately reminded me of pipe tobacco. Not the cheap stuff you bought from the corner cafe to make rollies of when money was tight. This is the real good stuff. The type of stuff the tobacco farmer keeps for his own use. 

First hit gives a strong tobacco with a hint of honey coming through. As you continue to vape the honey flavour seems to come more to the front and the bakery notes start to develop.

Personally I would not rate it as a ADV for myself. But I gave a colleague a 30ml mixed sample who took it to a braai over the weekend. He and all his friends loved it. In fact the 30ml sample did not last it through the night. They loved the complexity of the flavour and the fact that its the closest vape to really taste like tobacco they have found. Had to mix 200ml today for him and a friend. Both are still smoking and vaping together but are considering dropping the stinkies now that they found a proper tobacco mix.

I will still keep my sample. I can see myself reaching for this when I'm on holiday somewhere in the bush with the campfire going for when a fruity or creamy vape just won't cut it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SinnerG (19/2/18)

Dear Lord Jesus,

Please let there be some left when payday arrives.

Amen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/18)

Have moved several of the above posts into this thread after consultation with @Andre and the original thread starter @Rude Rudi 

We decided to keep all oneshot reviews with the juice reviews in the same thread in this subforum instead of having it in the concentrates reviews subforum.

Thanks again for your review @Rude Rudi !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (20/2/18)

wazarmoto said:


> One of my advs! I love it! Not over bearing on flavor and affordable. It's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I also enjoy this juice, however the Jellybean Crush for me is better. Have you tried that ?

I assume its popular, its always sold out in most places before any of the other flavors.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## wazarmoto (20/2/18)

r0ckf1re said:


> I also enjoy this juice, however the Jellybean Crush for me is better. Have you tried that ?
> 
> I assume its popular, its always sold out in most places before any of the other flavors.


I like that juice as well. But I'm moving more toward ices now. I just can't vape much else unfortunately. Very hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/18)

Mr Hardwick's Rodeo Hardshot (sublime pipe tobacco) has earned a permanent atomizer and mod in my arsenal.

None of the apple-ish juices I have tried so far have appealed to me at all. Was, thus, with some hesitation that I bought a bottle of Mr Hardwick's Easy As Pie (apple pie like the old McDonald's fried one), but my experience with Rodeo finally convinced.

Some time during last week I loaded the Reo Mini, vaping at around 18W. And loved it from the very fist toot. As vapers you know that feeling - the almost suprised ooooh and smug satisfaction when the first toot is beyond your expectations. Then the next hurdle - will the initial satisfaction keep, will it not be too sweet in the long run, can this be an ADV? After around 5 days of vaping it, I have come to the conclusion that Easy As Pie is the best bakery juice I have ever tried. No doubt an ADV for me - it will be my @RichJB's Cannelloni. My taste impressions so far:

The pastry is light and fluffy and not too fried. The apple is cooked, but not overcooked and still very bright. The spices are where they should be - in the background - complementary. The icing is just a light dusting, making for the perfect finish and never too sweet. Perfectly balanced and far better than the real thing can ever be.

Highly recommended, even if you are not an apple or apple pie fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Thanks @Andre 
Noted...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/18)

100%agreement on this one @Andre , have to stock up on the Rodeo again, but these will stay in my rotation, especially the 
Limelight pipe once the batteries arrive,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash26 (18/6/18)

good stuff bud,now eagerly awaiting my "easy as pie" one shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (18/6/18)

Andre said:


> Mr Hardwick's Rodeo Hardshot (sublime pipe tobacco) has earned a permanent atomizer and mod in my arsenal.
> 
> None of the apple-ish juices I have tried so far have appealed to me at all. Was, thus, with some hesitation that I bought a bottle of Mr Hardwick's Easy As Pie (apple pie like the old McDonald's fried one), but my experience with Rodeo finally convinced.
> 
> ...




Joel is an amazing mixer, he never puts out a bad juice. 
Great feedback @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash_ZA (24/7/18)

I bought a bottle of easy as pie one shot and seems I have missed something. Mixed it as recommended and it seems way off. I generally like dessert juices so was surprised. Based on the comments I can only think I got a bad badge cause has a fairly strong “chemical” smell. Thought it needing more steeping and have had it for probably around 2 months with intermediate tasting and still don’t get the taste others are getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (15/10/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Mr Hardwicks juice. For those who don't know, Mr Hardwicks is a local juice company run by @method1. He is a fantastic guy and extremely knowledgeable when it comes to juices. Mr Hardwicks has been a supporting vendor on the forum for some time.
> 
> ...


I love me a good donut vape.It is too bad for me that this is a local (for you) juice cuz I'd love to try some.I guess I'll have to stick with Loaded Glazed Donut a favorite donut vape of mine.Luckily I've found a site that sells it for 11 bucks plus 3 dollars shipping ,a great price for 120ml. I'm gonna order some right now as you've whet my appetite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/18)

Anyone tried the mango sticky rice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Anyone tried the mango sticky rice?


I haven't tried the hardshot but the finished juice is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/18)

The 1Shot is available  

I'll tell you soon @Paul33 
But seriously, it is a very highly rated recipe. I'm pretty sure it will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> The 1Shot is available
> 
> I'll tell you soon @Paul33
> But seriously, it is a very highly rated recipe. I'm pretty sure it will be a winner.


Thanks @rogue zombie 

It’s sitting in my cart for month end but would like to hear what you think!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @rogue zombie
> 
> It’s sitting in my cart for month end but would like to hear what you think!



Cool, I should be ordering pretty soon. I will give feedback after the steep time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/18)

Just ordered Mango Sticky Rice 

Any recommended steep time @method1 ? I don't see on BLCK site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Just ordered Mango Sticky Rice
> 
> Any recommended steep time @method1 ? I don't see on BLCK site.



According to shyndo's description on ATF... shake and vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> According to shyndo's description on ATF... shake and vape



Ya, I think I read someone preferred it after a week though. I'm so eager to taste it, I probably wont resist waiting anyway

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/18)

Aargh man this juice has got me going back and forth.

I used to review Videogames, for a very long time. In doing so, I came to a credo when drawing a conclusion - it was either badly made (rubbish), OR it wasn't to my liking. When "putting pen to paper", I was careful to make that conclusion clear when I wasn't necessarily enjoying a game.

This Mango Sticky Rice - beautifully balanced, brilliant full mouthfeel and on point. It deserves to be enjoyed. However, and this is a personal taste, I sometimes can't get past the slight savoury note from the Rice. In my culture, we have a Rice Pudding that is similar to a milk tart tasting cream with rice (made for puddings). It took me years to appreciate it as a "pudding", because my childish palette was used to the obvious pudding types - cold, sweet as heck puddings. I even battled with Malva pudding because it was warm.

The oriental are know for a little savoury with their sweets. And this recipe is on point. It is what it set out to be. A STICKY COCONUT RICE PUDDING garnished with Mango. It does an excellent job at that. The ingredients are well balance, compliment each other well etc. etc.

I vaped this for hours. At first I was a little "bothered" by the slight savoury rice aspect, but loved the rest. After a hour or so, the savoury note became full on "sticky Coconut infused rice pudding" and I loved it. The Mango finish - not overly so - is a great finish.

However, tonight when I went back to it, I am trying to get past a ever so slight savoury note again...

So, I would prefer that brilliant Rice ingredient smothered in sweet, creaminess, where its texture is no longer an issue for me. That is not to say this is a bad recipe - on the contrary, I think its brilliant. For me, I will probably vape it every now and then, when I am looking for something "different". While it's not my favourite, I suspect it will be for many others. I'm apparently, still childish when its comes to pudding.

I will however enjoy this when I am feeling grown up and exotic

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/18)

Now bring on the Key Lime Pie... that is right up my ally.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Aargh man this juice has got me going back and forth.
> 
> I used to review Videogames, for a very long time. In doing so, I came to a credo when drawing a conclusion - it was either badly made (rubbish), OR it wasn't to my liking. When "putting pen to paper", I was careful to make that conclusion clear when I wasn't necessarily enjoying a game.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. 

I’m still gonna grab one and whip it up. Like you say, it’s either gonna be a favorite or an “every now again when something different is needed”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I’m still gonna grab one and whip it up. Like you say, it’s either gonna be a favorite or an “every now again when something different is needed”



Definitely worth getting. And like I said, I think others will like it more than I do. Different preferences etc.

Well if you look at all the reviews on ATF, others definitely like it more than me

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Definitely worth getting. And like I said, I think others will like it more than I do. Different preferences etc.
> 
> Well if you look at all the reviews on ATF, others definitely like it more than me


It’s in my cart along with half of blck vapor so payday tomorrow can’t come soon enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/18)

Ooooohhhhhhh look. Ice cream!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Ooooohhhhhhh look. Ice cream!!!!
> 
> View attachment 149522


Lime Pie , worth a try methinks for sure

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Lime Pie , worth a try methinks for sure


Lime pie for sure but that Threesome tickles my fancy in a big way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Lime pie for sure but that Threesome tickles my fancy in a big way



You and a few other men

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (25/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s in my cart along with half of blck vapor so payday tomorrow can’t come soon enough


Apparently I waited ONE day too long. 

Sold out

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

